

Ask HN: List of bookmarking services? - michaelkscott

We've recently been seeing a good number of new bookmarking services showing up (or launching) here on HN. Most of them do the same things (sync, import, export) with some variation of added or redacted features.<p>There was an interesting one posted today called Tinmark. It looked good and promising but I was trying to remember what some of the other known ones were. Here's the list I came up with off the top of my head, please add more if you know...<p>Pinboard<p>Delicious<p>Evernote<p>Historious<p>Diigo
======
michaelkscott
Clickable:

<http://tinmark.com/>

<http://pinboard.in/>

<http://delicious.com>

<http://evernote.com>

<http://historio.us>

<http://diigo.com>

------
easonchan42
Kippt.com

<http://kippt.com>

------
dylanhassinger
Kiip

Zootool

xMarks

Dropmark

------
xr4tiii
Linkies

Http://www.linkies.com

------
Repat123
Scuttle

